# American Apparel Neck Tagging



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

I am getting designs printed on American Apparel shirts, the tag is going to be heat pressed on the neck. What information is required to be put on the shirt? I know what kind of material the shirt is and the origin of the shirt, what else?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Care instructions


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

And your RN number or full corporate name.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> And your RN number or full corporate name.


Where do I get an RN number?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnreq$rn.call_rn?p_mode=INS


I am waiting for my corporation papers to come back from the CA SOS, does this mean I cannot register for an RN number?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Nope. You can still register.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> Nope. You can still register.


The last section is company position though, does anyone know where I can get a template for the labels?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You also need the country of origin

You can find more info here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t952-2.html#post5569


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

KabirC said:


> The last section is company position though


Do you not know what title you are giving yourself? If not, then wait. If so, then fill it out. "President" always sounds nice, if you're looking for ideas.



KabirC said:


> does anyone know where I can get a template for the labels?


You can design the labels however you want as long as they contain the required info (origin, content, rn number, care instructions). If you want samples of labels, pull a few shirts out of your closet.


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> Do you not know what title you are giving yourself? If not, then wait. If so, then fill it out. "President" always sounds nice, if you're looking for ideas.
> 
> 
> You can design the labels however you want as long as they contain the required info (origin, content, rn number, care instructions). If you want samples of labels, pull a few shirts out of your closet.


Ok thanks a ton! What size is normal for the neck tag, like inches?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Are you having them screen printed or using woven tags?


----------



## KabirC (Aug 29, 2011)

kimura-mma said:


> Are you having them screen printed or using woven tags?


Screen printed on


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

You can make it any size you want. Just make sure all the text is legible.

If the labels will feature the garment size, you will need separate artwork for each one. So don't make the labels too big so the printer can put multiple label artwork on one screen.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

KabirC said:


> Ok thanks a ton! What size is normal for the neck tag, like inches?


For tags, I see a lot of AA relabelers use the same size tag that they are replacing. Adds a nice touch and hints at the brand of shirt you're using without actually saying it. That's important when you're using such a nice shirt as AA.

For screenprinting, size is whatever you want it to be. Be creative. I've seen than as small as 1 inch by 1 inch and as large (believe it or not) as 5 X 10.

Also, with screenprinting, you don't necessarily have to have separate artwork, or screens, per size. You can have artwork that contains all sizes and the printer just blocks out the sizes he is not printing.


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

I could be mistaken, or the law could have changed, but last I checked an RN number was not required. You must use either your company name, or an RN number, but you are not required to use both...

Federal Trade Commission


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Dan K said:


> I could be mistaken, or the law could have changed, but last I checked an RN number was not required. You must use either your company name, or an RN number, but you are not required to use both...


Correct. But when using the company name instead of the RN number, it must be the full corporate name and not a brand name or trade name.


----------



## fxrdude (Jun 27, 2011)

when you say corporate name--does that mean if I am an LLC I can not go that route since I'm obviously not a corporation?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

fxrdude said:


> when you say corporate name--does that mean if I am an LLC I can not go that route since I'm obviously not a corporation?


No, it's not limited to corporations. It means you need to use the full registered business name. In your case, you would the LLC name (including the LLC suffix).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

fxrdude said:


> when you say corporate name--does that mean if I am an LLC I can not go that route since I'm obviously not a corporation?


You could also just use the RN number for American Apparel if you didn't want to get your own.


----------

